# Feeding Apisto fry...



## jwm2k3 (Oct 14, 2016)

I've got 1 Male triple red and 4 females.

Found some eggs, they hatched, got a few fry, now trying to get them to eat...

Any live food I've found is too big for the fry. I have Northfin Fry Starter that my African cichlid fry LOVE, but the Apistos dont touch it....

Has anyone had success ordering baby brine from eBay or Amazon?

Thanks


----------



## jwm2k3 (Oct 14, 2016)

Also, is there an Apistogramma forum or site elsewhere that may have more activity? Tried looking around but didnt find much.

Thanks.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Well there is apistogramma.com, not sure how active it is though.


----------



## sir_keith (Oct 30, 2018)

Microworms work well; you can buy starter cultures on Amazon. :thumb:


----------



## jwm2k3 (Oct 14, 2016)

sir_keith said:


> Microworms work well; you can buy starter cultures on Amazon. :thumb:


Thanks Keith! I'll try that


----------



## jwm2k3 (Oct 14, 2016)

Deeda said:


> Well there is apistogramma.com, not sure how active it is though.


Thank you!


----------



## cyclonecichlids (Sep 7, 2019)

I feed my Victorian fry Arctic Krill Meal Powder for about a month. I'm sure apisto would do just fine with that. After a month, I crush up regular flake food for them.


----------



## SoccerMbunaAndShak (Apr 7, 2020)

Baby brine shrimp should work fine.


----------

